# Rockwood Roo 21SSL?



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone have any experience or own a Rockwood Roo 21SSL? Thinking of pulling the trigger soon on one. I love the front rack for the four wheeler, golf cart, or kids bikes. Any input would be great. Thanks Joe


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Forgot to mention it will need to sleep. 2 adults and 3 kids. Chevy suburban will be the tow vehicle.


----------

